# [solved,sort-of] header+glibc kills ICEAuth,DCOP,more ...

## timotheus25

Hi.  Now that a significantly newer linux-headers is stable (2.6.16 on ppc, 2.6.17 on x86), what are the benefits of recompiling glibc?  Between 2.6.11 and these newer versions, are the performance improvements enough to bother with hours of recompilation?

If it makes any difference, I use the 2006.1 profile, completely up-to-date.

What do you recommend recompiling as a minimal number of packages to reinstall for maximum benefit?

Possibilities that come to mind:

glibc

binutils

gcc

alsa-headers, alsa-lib, alsa-oss, alsa-utils

----------

## zAfi

Yes, that would be nice to now!

I will only rebuild those things that directly depend on linux-headers such as

```
equery d linux-headers

[ Searching for packages depending on linux-headers... ]

sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5

sys-apps/hal-0.5.7-r3

media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r2

```

 and that's it.

I don't think that one has to rebuild the whole system, but I'd be nice if somebody would tell me if that's ok or not or post a small how-to to upgrade properly!   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## timotheus25

Well, for my ppc system:

```

# sudo equery -q depends linux-headers

sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3

media-gfx/sane-backends-9999

media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers-3.1

media-libs/libgii-0.9.0

sys-apps/hal-0.5.7-r3

media-video/vlc-0.8.5-r5

media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r2

```

x86 system:

```

# sudo equery -q depends linux-headers

sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3

app-emulation/wine-0.9.8-r1

media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.17

media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers-3.1

net-firewall/ipsec-tools-0.6.2-r1

media-libs/libgii-0.9.0

media-video/vlc-0.8.4a-r1

media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r2

```

I guess that is a partial answer to my question.  So any significant benefits/pitfalls?

----------

## zAfi

no really!

But you can find out what you need to reeinstall by simply making _revdep-rebuild_ after the linux-headers update.  :Very Happy:  That should handle oncoming problems.    :Razz: 

----------

## timotheus25

Well, I rebuilt glibc, and now DCOP is dead -- won't init.  And thus, kdeinit fails too.  Hmm...

----------

## zAfi

hm...that's not good!

did you dispatch-conf or etc-update after the emerge? what about mentioned revdep-rebuild?

----------

## timotheus25

After rebuilding glibc, dbus, hal, with new linux-headers, I am getting all sorts of Session authentication errors (not warnings) saying that protocols do not exist.

Example, for KDE/DCOP apps:

```

Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

```

```

ICE Connection rejected!

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

```

Any ideas?  Rebuilding iceauth helped for some messages, but not enough to resolve the issues.

EDIT:  revdep-rebuild shows nothing needs rebuilding, but those of us who know what that script does and does not do are not surprised

EDIT2: yes, I rebooted -- interesting b/c I did not need to in the glibc-2.3 to 2.4 upgrade

----------

## timotheus25

Solved.  A rebuild of ICE and SM, plus removing the ~/.ICEAuthority file. Strange that recompiling glibc to the new kernel would cause this.

----------

## newbenji

Rebuild SM?

Have same problem now

----------

## timotheus25

 *newbenji wrote:*   

> Rebuild SM?

 

I was referring to the libraries:

    /usr/lib/libSM.so

    /usr/lib/libICE.so

Determine which packages contain those files, and then rebuild them.

```

# equery belongs /usr/lib/libSM.so

# equery belongs /usr/lib/libICE.so

```

----------

